# لائحة تقدير الأتعاب للمهندسين المعماريين طبقا لقواعد النقابة العامة للمهندسين



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 أكتوبر 2006)

أولا قواعد عامة

المادة الأولى : الغاية:

تبين لائحة الأتعاب الواردة بهذا الباب العلاقة بين صاحب العمل (وينوه عنه فيما بعد بالمالك) والمهندس المعماري الذي يعمل بصفته مفوضا وتعتبر هذه اللائحة متممة للعقد وملزمة للطرفين.

المادة الثانية: العلاقة بين المهندس المعماري والمالك:

1. على المهندس أن يقدم جميع معلوماته وخبرته لإرشاد المالك وعليه أن يلتزم بلائحة تقاليد المهنة الصادرة من الشعبة المعمارية بنقابة المهندسين.

2. على المهندس المعماري ألا يغير فى التنفيذ تغييرا ملموسا أو جوهريا أو يضيف أو ينقص من المباني التي اعتمدت رسوماتها بغير موافقة كتابية من المالك وعليه تنفيذ المقايسة بقدر الإمكان كما وضعت.

3. يجب عرض المشروع والمقايسة والتعديلات التي ستجرى عليها وكذا المناقصة على المالك للتصديق عليها. ومن حق المالك_ إذا طلب ذلك_ أن يطلع أيضا على جميع رسومات التفاصيل والتنفيذ ليتعرف عليها.

4. يجوز للمهندس المعماري أثناء تنفيذ الأعمال أن يدخل عليها التعديلات التي يراها مفيدة من ناحية التصميم أو حسن استخدام المواد وذلك بعد موافقة المالك.

5. على المهندس المعماري أن يقدم للمالك_ إذا طلب ذلك_ بعد الانتهاء من العملية وفى خلال عشر سنوات وبدون أتعاب الرسومات اللازمة للترخيص بتوصيل المبنى للمجارى العمومية أو غيرها من المنفعة العامة. وعلى المالك أن يتحمل نفقات استخراج هذه الرسومات. 

6. يحتفظ المهندس المعماري بحق التأليف فى تصميماته ورسوماته ونماذجه كما أن له وحده حق الانتفاع بما يتوصل إليه من ابتكارات فنية وصناعية.

7. للمهندس المعماري ولصاحب العمل أن يتسلم نسخة منها إلا إن ذلك لا يعطى صاحب العمل الحق فى استعمالها لنفسه مرة أخرى أو لغيره أو لغرض آخر بدون اتفاق جديد مع المهندس المعماري المصمم.

8. للمهندس المعماري أن ينيب عنه من يحل محله فى حالة غيابه وذلك بموافقة المالك وأن يتحمل المهندس الأصلي مسئولية أعمال وتعليمات مندوبه.

9. على المالك أن يمتنع عن إعطاء تعليمات فنية خاصة بالأعمال للمقاولين أو عمالهم القائمين بالتنفيذ وذلك تأكيدا لمسئولية المهندس المعماري عن أعمال التنفيذ.

10. لا يجوز للمالك أن يختار مهندسين إستشارين إخصائين إلا بعد موافقة المهندس المعماري الذي يتولى العمل.

ثانيا: العقد:

المادة الثالثة: إجراءات التعاقد:

1. يتم التعاقد بين المالك والمهندس المعماري طبقا للنموذج (أ) الموجود بنقابة المهندسين وذلك من صورتين بيد كل من الطرفين صورة.

2. يجب على المهندس المعماري عند قبول التفويض أن يطلع المالك على النسب المئوية للأتعاب الواردة بهذه اللائحة والمبلغ التقريبي لتكاليف المبنى والقيمة التقديرية لأتعابه بالنسبة لهما.

المادة الرابعة: موضوع العقد:

يشتمل موضوع العقد من حيث فئة الأتعاب على الأعمال التي ستشيد فى وقت واحد وفى مكان واحد.

ويجوز إذا كانت الأعمال ستشيد على مراحل أو ستشيد فى مناطق مختلفة متباعدة أن تعتبر كل مرحلة أو منطقة عقدا جديدا بالنسبة لأعمال التنفيذ.

المادة الخامسة: تخلى المهندس المعماري عن العقد:

1. للمهندس المعماري الحق فى إلغاء العقد إذا رأى أنه لا يمكنه أن يتحمل مسئولية تغييرات طلبها المالك أثناء التنفيذ كتغير فى المنظر الخارجي أو فى البناء أو فى أبعاده أو فى بعض أجزاء المشروع أو مخالفات جسيمة قام بها المالك مخالفة لشروط العقد وتسبب أضرارا للمبنى رغم معارضة المهندس المعماري. وفى هذه الحالة يلزم المالك بدفع الأتعاب طبقا للائحة مضافا إليها 10 % من أتعابه من الأعمال التي تتم بشرط أن ذلك رسميا أو بكافة طرق الإثبات القانونية.

2. للمهندس المعماري حق التخلي عن العقد إذا خلى المالك بالتزامه نحو دفع استحقاقات المهندس المعماري طبقا لما هو وارد بالمواد الخاصة بتحديد الأتعاب المبينة فيما بعد أو بشرط العقد المبرم بينه وبين المالك.

المادة السادسة: إلغاء التفويض من جهة المالك:

إذا سحب المالك تعاقده مع المهندس المعماري دون حدوث خطأ جسيم من جانب الأخير أو سبب معقول قبل نهاية العمل وجب تعويض المهندس عن أعماله كالآتي:

1. إذا أعلن المالك فسخ العقد قبل ابتداء تنفيذا الأعمال بموقع العمل فللمهندس المعماري الحق فى القيمة الكاملة بالنسبة المئوية الخاصة بالأعمال التي أتمها طبقا للائحة الأتعاب مضافا إليها علاوة قدرها 10 % من تلك الأتعاب تعويضا له.

2. إما إذا أعلن الفسخ بعد ابتداء الأعمال التنفيذية بموقع العمل فيستحق المهندس جميع أتعابه عن الأعمال التي تمت مضافا إليها علاوة قدرها30 %من أتعابه عن الأعمال المتبقية التي لم تتم كتعويض عن الأضرار التي أصابته. وتحدد قيمة الأعمال المتبقية طبقا لمقايسات الأعمال جميعها مخصومة منها ما تم تنفيذه وما تم إلغاؤه أثناء التنفيذ.

المادة السابعة: أداء الأتعاب:

إذا لم يتفق كتابة عن طريق أداء الأتعاب ومواعيدها فيستحق المهندس الأتعاب الواردة باللائحة أولا بأول بمجرد إتمام الأعمال الخاصة بها موضوع التعاقد وذلك طوال مرحلة الرسومات والمقايسات حتى طرحها فى المناقصة.

وبعدئذ تصرف للمهندس أتعابه عن التنفيذ على مراحل زمنية بنسبة الأعمال التي تتم وطبقا لفئات اللائحة ويصبح ما حصل عليه لا يجوز استرداده حتى إذا تقرر إيقاف العمل.

وكقاعدة عامة يكون سداد الأتعاب فى خلال 15 يوما من تقديم كشف بها يعلن للمالك إذا لم يتفق الطرفان على طريقة خاصة لدفعها. ولا يعتبر عدم مطالبة المهندس ب؟أتعابه فى مواعيدها _ طبقا لما ورد بالعقد المبرم بينه وبين المالك أو طبقا لهذا البند أو قبوله تأجيلها قرينة على استحقاقه لتلك الأتعاب أو تنازله عن أي مبلغ منها.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 أكتوبر 2006)

المادة الثامنة: الخلافات:

جميع الخلافات التي تقع بين المالك والمهندس المعماري على تطبيق لائحة الأتعاب هذه يجب الالتجاء أولا الى نقابة المهندسين لأخذ رأيها قبل الالتجاء إلى القضاء تطبيقا للمادة رقم 87 الخاصة بتقدير الأتعاب للقانون رقم 66 لسنة 1974 بشأن نقابة المهندسين .

ثالثا: الأتعاب:

المادة التاسعة: حساب الأتعاب بنسبة تكاليف البناء

أ‌ تبويب الأعمال:

1. تقدر الأتعاب بالنسبة المئوية لتكاليف البناء. وتختلف فئة الأتعاب باختلاف نوع وأهمية العمل واختلاف طبيعته، وأن تبويب الأعمال إلي أنواع مختلفة يتوقف عموما على التدرج والتعمق فى البحث والدراسة والتنسيق والتجهيزات التي يستلزمها بحث أو تنفيذ المباني أو الموضوعات المعمارية المختلفة. والأمثلة الواردة فى التقسيم التالي لأنواع المباني ليست إلا أمثلة لحالات عامة ويتحدد نوع العمل بمدى الجهد الذي يبذله المهندس المعماري فى دراسة الموضوع أو تنفيذه.

2. وإذا كان البناء، نظرا لطابعه الخاص لا يمكن وضعه ضمن أي نوع من الأنواع التالية، فإن فئة الأتعاب عندئذ باعتبار هذا البناء وسط بين نوعين متتاليين.

‌ب. الأنواع المختلفة للمباني:

النوع الأول:

أعمال مبسطة مثل الأسواق الريفية _ سلخانات ريفية _ سقائف مخازن بسيطة _ إسطبلات_ منازل بسيطة_ مستعمرات سكنية_ منازل للإيجار_منازل سكنية لا تحتاج إلى طلبات فردية_ محلات تجارية_ مدارس روضة وابتدائية و ثانوية_ صالات للألعاب الرياضية _ مصانع صغيرة _ قشلاقات فرعية _ سجون وإصلاحات محطات فرعية _ فنادق عادية _تنسيق أراضى للنشاط الرياضي إلى غير ذلك المباني المشابهة المماثلة.

النوع الثاني:

أعمال يتطلب حلها وتنسيقها وتجهيزاتها دراسات متعمقة مثل الفيلات _مباني المعارض_حمامات السباحة_ بيوت تجارية_ معاهد التعليم العالي والجامعي والمهني _ مباني للإدارات والمحاكم_ متاحف _ مستشفيات عيادات طبية _ حمامات مياه معدنية _ معامل _ مسارح _ دور السينما_ دور العرض والملاهي والاجتماعات _ سلخانات عامة _ محطات رئيسية _ مصانع ذات طلمبات خاصة.

النوع الثالث:

مباني أو أجزاء من المباني المنوه عنها فى النوع الثاني والتي يتغلب فيها البحث الفني الدقيق أو الناحية الزخرفية أو التجهيزات المركبة مثل التنسيق والتعديلات الداخلية فى مباني قائمة أو مستجدة من النوع الثاني مثل دراسات ورسم الأثاث والمهمات_ مباني تذكارية _ نافورات _ بافليون_ أكشاك للمعارض_ واجهات للمحلات العامة_ ترميمات لاعادة المباني أو المداخل التاريخية التي اصلها من الخارج أو الداخل.

إلي غير ذلك من أعمال التصميم الداخلي والديكور.

المادة العاشرة: قيمة الأتعاب وتجزئة الأعمال وإسنادها لمقاولين فرعيين

‌أ. قيمة الأتعاب الواردة فى الكشوف الخاصة بأنواع المباني المختلفة التالية قدرت على أساس إسناد الأعمال فى عقد واحد إلى مقاول واحد. فإذا رأى صاحب العمل أن مصلحته أو لآي سبب آخر تستلزم إسناد الأعمال إلى أكثر من مقاول واحد فني ففي هذه الحالة يعوض المهندس المعماري بعلاوة قدرها 10 % من قيمة أتعابه عن الأعمال المبينة بالفقرات د، هـ، و فقط الواردة بجدول المادة الثانية عشر.

‌ب. وتكون قيمة أتعاب المهندس المتعاقد عليها حسب القيمة التقديرية للمقايسة الابتدائية التي يقدمها المهندس والنسبة المنصوص عليها بجدول فئات الأتعاب الواردة بالمادة الثانية عشر. وإذا تبين أن القيمة النهائية للأعمال أقل أو أكثر من المقايسة الابتدائية تعدل قيمة الأتعاب طبقا لذلك.

‌ج. وفى حالة قيام المالك بتنفيذ الأعمال بمعرفته أو قيامه بتوريد الخامات والمواد فإن قيمة الأتعاب والنسبة المئوية تحدد طبقا للمقايسة الابتدائية وبسعر السوق للأعمال المماثلة دون تخفيض نظير قيام المالك بالتنفيذ على الذمة.

‌د. الأعمال التي تنفذ بمواد مستعملة أو بمعرفة المالك: يستحق المهندس أتعابه كاملة عن الأعمال المتعاقد عليها حتى إذا اشترك المالك بنفسه فى عملية المناقصة أو فى تقديم العمال أو الفنيين أو وسائل النقل.

المادة الحادية عشرة: الأعمال التي يستحق عنها المهندس أتعابا:

‌أ. أعمال المشروع الابتدائي :

يقوم المهندس بالتفاهم مع صاحب العمل على البرنامج المطلوب والتقدم بمشروع ظاهر وبمقياس صغير لا يزيد عن 1 /200 يكفى لإيضاح ما استوعبه المهندس المعماري من طلبات المالك ولكن ليس بتفاصيل تكفى لحصر الكميات ويقدم المعماري تقديرا أوليا لتكاليف المشروع مقدرا أما بالمتر المكعب أو المتر المسطح حسب ما يتراءى له ويتم اعتماده من المالك قبل البدء فى باقي الخطوات.

‌ب. المشروع الابتدائي النهائي:

بعد ذلك يقوم المهندس المعماري بإعداد المشروع الابتدائي النهائي الذي يجهز على أساس المشروع الابتدائي الأولى المذكور أنفا والمعتمد من المالك مستكملا فيه كافة الرسومات من مساقط وقطاعات وواجهات بمقياس لا يقل عن 1 /200 للمشروعات ذات المسطحات الكبيرة أما باقي المشروعات فتكون بمقياس 1 /100 وبتفصيلات كافة لبيان طلبات المالك وطبقا لقوانين المباني والتنظيم السارية. ويقدم المعماري تقدير التكاليف النهائية بالتقريب ( فى حدود 10 %زيادة أو نقصا) ويتم اعتماد الرسومات من المالك. 

‌ج. الرسومات التنفيذية:

وتشمل كافة الرسومات اللازمة من معمارية وإنشائية ونجارة وحدايد وأعمال التركيبات الصحية والمجارى والتوصيلات الكهربائية كل على حده بمقياس يتراوح بين 1 /100 وحجم طبيعي وذلك لبيان كافة ما يلزم للتنفيذ.

‌د. المقايسات والعقود:

1. المقايسات:

وتشمل تجهيز كافة المقايسات التفصيلية التثمينية لجميع الأعمال الاعتيادية من أساسان ومباني وأعمال الخرسانة المسلحة والنجارة والحدايد وأعمال التركيبات الصحية والمجارى والتوصيلات الكهربائية والمصاعد والتكييف… الخ

وتكون هذه المقايسات شاملة لكافة المواصفات اللازمة لبيان كافة المواد والخامات المستعملة بصفة محددة وبصفة عامة جميع العناصر والبيانات التي تكون غير ظاهرة في الرسومات.

2. العقود:

تشمل تجهيز مجموعة كاملة من المواصفات العامة للمواد والخامات وأصول الصناعة غير المبينة تفصيلا بالمقايسة السابقة وكذلك تجهيز دفتر الشروط القانونية الخاصة بالتعاقد على التنفيذ وذلك بالاتفاق الأولى مع المالك.

‌ه. العطاءات:

تجهيز مجموعة كاملة من مستندات العملية والطرح فى مناقصة والإشراف على الإعلان عن المناقصة ودعوة المقاولين للاشتراك فيها لتقديم عطاءاتهم وتحديد موعد لفتح مظاريف العطاءات والإشراف على عملية فتح المظاريف وتفريغ العطاءات فى كشوف وفحصها وانتقاء اصلح العطاءات والتوصية لصاحب العمل باعتماده ثم الإشراف على تحرير العقود المختلفة الخاصة بالتنفيذ.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 أكتوبر 2006)

‌و. الإشراف على التنفيذ:

يشرف المهندس المعماري على العمل فى فترات مناسبة ليتأكد من ضمان تنفيذ الأعمال طبقا للرسومات والمواصفات والعقود المبرمة، وعليه اعتماد جميع المواد والمهمات والعينات بنفسه وكذلك مراجعة الدفعات التي تقدم على الحسابات للأعمال المنفذة. أما المراقبة المستمرة فلا تدخل فى تفويض المهندس المعماري فإذا كانت طبيعة الأعمال تتطلب مراقبة مستمرة فيعين لها مهندسا أو ملاحظا مقيما يتكفل بأتعابه صاحب العمل.يكون هذا المهندس أو الملاحظ تحت إشراف المهندس المعماري الأصلي ويتلقى منه التعليمات وينفذها.

‌ز. المراقبة المستمرة بمكان العمل:

إذا رأى صاحب العمل تفويض المهندس المعماري المصمم أو مهندس معماري أخر للقيام بالمراقبة المستمرة بمكان العمل_ بشرط موافقة المهندس المعماري المشرف على التنفيذ _ تكون أتعابه طبقا للوارد بالفقرة (ز) من جداول فئات الأتعاب الواردة بالمادة الثانية عشرة بالإضافة إلى ما ورد بالفقرة(و) على أن يكون سير الأعمال مطردا ومنتظما ومحددا له مدة معقولة تتناسب مع قيمة وطبيعة العمل.

المادة الثانية عشرة: الأتعاب:

يستحق المهندس المعماري أتعابه من جميع الخطوات السابقة للمرحلة المعتمدة من المالك.

ولا يجوز أن تقل قيمة الأتعاب فى بداية أي تقسيم عن نظيرتها فى نهاية التقسيم السابق من جداول الأتعاب الآتية. كما لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال التعاقد على نسبة أقل من الواردة فى جداول الأتعاب المماثلة لموضوع العقد، وإلا عرض المهندس نفسه للعقود التأديبية المنصوص عنها بقانون النقابة.

المادة الثانية عشرة: فئة الأتعاب للوحدات المذكورة:

1. فى حالة إنشاء أكثر من مبنى من نموذج واحد فى وقت واحد تقدر أتعاب المهندس المعماري لها طبقا لجدول الوحدات المتكررة التالي.

2. إذا كانت المباني تتكون من مجموعة أو مجموعات من نماذج مختلفة فإن كل مجموعة من نموذج واحد ينطبق عليها الجدول التالي، ولا تعتبر المباني التي تختلف اختلافا بسيطا مثل المباني المتماثلة المقلوبة أو الاختلاف البسيط فى الواجهات نماذج مختلفة ويجب إدخالها فى مجموعة واحدة.

المادة الرابعة عشرة: أنظمة خاصة:

الأعمال الملغاة أو التي لم تنفذ:

المقصود هنا عدم قيام المهندس بالعمل نفسه بعد التعاقد عليه.

أ‌ يستحق المهندس المعماري أتعابا عن الأعمال التي لم تنفذ بناء على طلب المالك قدرها 2/3 ثلثى ما كان يستحقه لو أنها نفذت.

ب‌ إذا صرف النظر عن تنفيذ المشروع أو جزء منه أو رؤى الاستغناء عن المهندس المعماري الذي صمم المشروع تقدر أتعابه طبقا للأعمال التي أداها مضافا إليها 30 % من أتعابه التي يستحقها إذا كانت العملية خارج حدود المدينة بمسافة تزيد عن20 (عشرين) كيلو مترا.

المادة الخامسة عشرة: أعمال خارجة عن فئة الأعمال الواردة بالمادة الثانية عشرة:

إذا كانت العملية خارج حدود المدينة بمسافة تزيد عن 20 كيلو متر يستحق المهندس المعماري علاوة على فئة الأتعاب الواردة بالمادة الثانية عشرة المبالغ الموضحة الآتية:

1. مصاريف السفر والانتقال التي يتكلف المهندس ويكون سفر المهندس بالدرجة الأولى بالسكة الحديد وبالطائرة وتصرف المصاريف الفعلية فى حالة السفر بالسيارة.

2. تعويضا نظير الوقت المستنفذ فى السفر وذلك بواقع عشرة جنيهات على الأقل لليوم الواحد.

3. مصاريف الإقامة إذا تعدت مدة الانتقال ذهابا وإيابا يوم الذهاب نفسه بواقع جنيه لليوم.

4. مصاريف طبع الرسومات والمستندات إذا زادت النسخ التي يطلبها المالك عن خمس صور وكذلك مصاريف النشر والإعلان وثمن النماذج المجسمة التي قد يطلبها المالك.

5. نفقات الانتقال والإقامة وغيرها من النفقات لمساعدي ومعاوني المهندس المعماري إذا استلزم العمل انتقالهم إلى مكان العمل.

المادة السادسة عشرة: الأتعاب عن أعمال المنازعات والتحكيم:

إذا طلب من المهندس المعماري إعطاء بيانات أو استثناءات فنية أو كتابية أو معلومات أو تقارير أو توصيات فنية أو إذا حضر جلسات مع محامين أو مستشارين قضائيين أو تحكيمية أو إذا أدى خدمة متصلة بالهيئات القضائية أو الإدارات أو غيرها استحق أتعابا عن ذلك تقدر طبقا للوقت الذي استغرقه فى القيام به على ألا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات فى اليوم الواحد بخلاف المصاريف الأخرى. 

المادة السابعة عشرة: أعمال خاصة:

1. تدخل الموبيليات_ الأثاث_ الثابتة فى تكاليف البناء ويشملها تقدير فئة الأتعاب.

2. التنظيمات الفنية التي أدخلت على البناء تكون من حق المهندس المعماري وتحتسب بقدر اشتراكه فيها.

3. اشتراك المهندس المعماري فى اختيار المفروشات أو الأدوات الخاصة يعطى له الحق فى أتعاب بقدر ما قام به من عمل.

المادة الثامنة عشرة: اشتراك المهندسين المعماريين:

فى حالة اشتراك أكثر من مهندس معماري واحد فى دراسة مشروع أو تنفيذه بناء على طلب صاحب العمل وبموافقة المهندسين المشتركين فان الأتعاب تزاد بالنسبة الآتية:

10 % إذا كانت تكاليف الأعمال أقل من 100000 جنيه.

8% إذا كانت تكاليف الأعمال أكثر من 100000 جنيه. بحيث لا تقل عما يستحقه فى نهاية الفئة السابقة.

المادة التاسعة عشرة: التعجيل ببدء الأعمال:

إذا كان التعجيل ببدء الأعمال بناء على طلب المالك لم يترك للمهندس المعماري الوقت الكافي لعمل المقايسة فان عدم وجودها لا يبرر تخفيض الأتعاب.

ويتحتم على المهندس المعماري فى هذه الحالة أن يقدم للمالك فى أقرب فرصة تقديرا صحيحا بقدر الإمكان عن تكاليف البناء.. فإذا لم يقم بذلك سقط حقه فى أتعابه عن إعدادها طبقا للفقرة (د) من المادة التاسعة.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 أكتوبر 2006)

المادة العشرون: الأعمال التي تدخل فى حساب النسبة المئوية:

تقدر أتعاب إضافية مناسبة علاوة على الأتعاب الأصلية بما يأتى:

‌أ. اختبار الموقع وصلاحيته والأبحاث اللازم إجراؤها فيما يختص بالموقع أو المبنى وتحديد مساحة كل منها وتعيين المناسيب وتحديدها ورفع وقياس ورسم مساقط المباني القائمة واختبار الأرض.

‌ب. تحضير رسومات ابتدائية جديدة عند الإنشاء بسبب آي تغير كبير يدخله المالك على البرنامج أو رغبات بمطالب جديدة لم تتطلب تغيير الرسومات التنفيذية والكميات قبل البدء فى عملية البناء أو بعد ذلك. وعمل رسومات أو تصميمات إضافية للاستعمال الخاص للمالك حسب طلب المالك أو المقاول أو القيام بإعداد رسومات خاصة، أو مفاوضات مع صاحب الموقع، أو صاحب الأماكن المجاورة له، أو الهيئات الحكومية، أو غير ذلك أو تجهيز طلبات رخص، أو اتفاقات.

‌ج. تحضير ما يلزم من مستندات تخص الحوائط المشتركة، أو الحقوق القانونية للغير ، و وعلى العموم جميع المستندات اللازمة فى حالة الالتجاء إلى الهيئات القضائية أو الإدارية أو فى حالة التحكيم، أو التقدير.

‌د. القيام بالأعمال اللازمة فى حالة وقف عملية البناء لأسباب خارجة عن إرادة المهندس المعماري كوفاة أو إفلاس أو توقف المالك_ رب العمل، أو المقاول. 

‌ه. القيام بالأعمال اللازمة فى حالة سحب العمل من المقاول بسبب عجزة أو أعماله فى تنفيذ شروط العقد.

‌و. القيام بالأعمال اللازمة فى حالة الحريق أو الفيضان أو الزوابع الشديدة أو غير ذلك من الطوارئ الجوية أثناء عملية التنفيذ.

المادة الحادية والعشرين: أعمال المعاينة:

تقدر الأتعاب على أعمال المعاينة أو الأبحاث أو وضع التقارير على الأساس الآتي:

‌أ. 1.5 % من قيمة العقار عن معاينته لتقدير قيمته.

‌ب. 1.5 % من قيمة الأرض عن معاينتها وإجراء اختبار عن مدى صلاحيتها للإنشاء.

‌ج. 2.5 % من قيمة العقار ومعاينته ودراسته للحكم على مدى متانته وصلاحيته الإنشائية.

‌د. 3 % من قيمة العقار عن معاينته للحكم على مدى صلاحيته الإنشائية لإقامة إنشاءات إضافية عليه أو إجراء تعديلات أساسية به.

‌ه. 4% من قيمة العقار عن معاينته لعمل صلبات، أو تقوية أو تعديلات تبنا لذلك ويضاف إلي هذه الأتعاب التي لا يجوز أن تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه كافة المصروفات التي تتطلبها الأبحاث اللازمة وكذلك مصاريف السفر والانتقالات المناسبة.

المادة الثانية والعشرين: أعمال تقسيم الأراضي وتخطيطها لمشروعات المباني:

تقدر أتعاب تقسيم الأراضي وتخطيطها لأعمال المباني طبقا للآتي:

‌أ. 1% من قيمة الأرض مقابل دراسة الموقع العام وتقييم سعر الأرض وقابليتها للتخطيط.

‌ب. 2.5 % من قيمة الأرض مقابل عمل المشروع الابتدائي لتخطيط الموقع وتقسيمه الى قطع للبناء وبيان مسطحاتها وتقدير القيمة الابتدائية لكل قطعة.

‌ج. 3% من قيمة الأرض مضافا إليها 5 % من قيمة الأعمال الإنشائية إذا طلب من المهندس المعماري المخطط علاوة على عمل مشروع التقسيم كما هو مبين فى الفقرة (ب) عمل مشروع كامل المنافع المتداخلة المطلوبة كرصف الطرق وشبكات المجارى والمياه والكهرباء وما يتبع ذلك من تحضير المواصفات والمقايسات اللازمة لهذه الأعمال وطرحها فى المناقصات والإشراف على التنفيذ.

المادة الثالثة والعشرين: أتعاب اشتراك المعماري مع الاخصائيين

يستحق المهندس المعماري أتعابا قدرها 20 % من أتعاب المهندس الأخصائي حسب ما هو مقرر فى اللائحة الخاصة بذلك إذا استلزم العمل الاستعانة بالأخصائيين وهذه الأتعاب مقابل البيانات والرسومات والأبحاث التي يقدمها المهندس المعماري للأخصائيين.

المادة الرابعة والعشرين: أتعاب الأخصائيين:

1. يتحمل المالك أتعاب المهندسين الآخرين أو الأخصائيين الذين ينتدبهم المهندس المعماري الاتفاق مع المالك للاشتراك معه.

تعتبر هذه اللائحة مكملة ومتممة للأحكام العامة الواردة بقانون بنقابة المهندسين رقم 66 لسنة1974 

وقرار وزير الري رقم 2133 لسنة 1975 بشأن النظام الداخلي للنقابة والقرار الوزاري رقم 12672 لسنة 1976 بتعديل بعض أحكامه.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جدول أتعاب الفئة الأولى (مقدرة بالنسبة المئوية) (قيمة تكاليف بناء النوع الأول)

مواصفات الأعمال
أقل من2000
من2000 الى10000
من10000 الى50000
من50000 الى200000
اكثر من 200000

المشروع الابتدائي الأول
-
-
0.35
0.30
0.25

المشروع الابتدائي النهائي
1.50
1.20
1.05
0.90
0.75

الرسومات التنفيذية
4.00
3.60
2.80
2.4
2.00

المقايسات والعقود
1.50
1.25
1.05
0.90
0.75

العطاءات
0.50
0.45
0.35
0.20
0.25

الإشراف على التنفيذ
2.50
2.30
1.90
1.70
1.5

الجملــــة
10.00
9.00
7.50
6.50
5.50

المراقبة المستمرة لأعمال التنفيذ
3.00
2.70
2.10
1.80
1.50


2. جدول أتعاب الفئة الثانية (مقدرة بالنسبة المئوية) (قيمة تكاليف بناء النوع الثاني)

مواصفات الأعمال
أقل من2000
من2000 الى10000
من10000 الى50000
من50000 الى200000
اكثر من 200000

المشروع الابتدائي الأول
0.65
0.60
0.55
0.50
0.45

المشروع الابتدائي النهائي
1.95
1.80
1.65
1.50
1.35

الرسومات التنفيذية
5.20
4.80
4.40
4.00
3.60

المقايسات والعقود
1.95
1.80
1.65
1.50
1.35

العطاءات
0.65
0.60
0.55
0.50
0.45

الإشراف على التنفيذ
2.60
2.40
2.20
2.00
1.80

الجملــــة
13.00
12.00
11.00
10.00
9.00

المراقبة المستمرة لأعمال التنفيذ
3.90
3.60
3.30
3.00
2.70


3. جدول أتعاب الفئة الثالثة (مقدرة بالنسبة المئوية) (قيمة تكاليف بناء النوع الثالث)

مواصفات الأعمال
أقل من2000
من2000الى10000
من10000الى50000
من50000الى200000
اكثر من 200000

المشروع الابتدائي الأول 
0.80
0.70
0.65
0.60
0.55

المشروع الابتدائي النهائي 
2.40
2.10
1.95
1.80
1.65

الرسومات التنفيذية
6.40
5.60
5.20
4.80
4.40

العطاءات
0.80
0.70
0.65
0.60
0.55

الإشراف على التنفيذ
3.20
2.80
2.60
2.40
2.20

المراقبة المستمرة لأعمال التنفيذ
2.40
2.10
1.95
1.80
1.65

الجملـــــــة
16.00
14.00
13.00
12.00
11.00


4- جدول الوحدات المتكررة

تعتبر النسبة المئوية المقررة بجدول فئات الأتعاب ( المادة الثانية عشرة) وتتغير قيمة النسبة المئوية طبقا لتغير نوع المبنى.

عددالوحدات
اقل من 2000
من2000 إلى10000
من10000 الى50000
من50000 إلي200000
اكثر من200000

1
1.00
1.00
1.00
1.00
1.00

2
0.90
0.90
0.80
0.75
0.70

3
0.80
0.83
0.70
0.66
0.66

4
0.81
0.79
0.64
0.62
0.61

5
0.78
0.76
0.60
0.59
0.60

6
0.76
0.73
0.57
0.56
0.58

7
0.74
0.70
0.55
0.55
0.57

8
0.72
0.67
0.53
0.54
0.57

9
0.70
0.65
0.52
0.53
0.57

10
0.68
0.63
0.51
0.53
0.57

11
0.66
0.61
0.50
0.53
0.57

12
0.65
059
0.49
0.53
0.57

13
0.63
057
0.49
0.53
0.57

14
0.62
0.55
0.49
0.53
0.57

15
0.61
0.54
0.49
0.53
0.57

16
0.60
0.53
0.49
0.53
0.57

17
0.59
0.52
0.49
0.53
0.57

18
0.59
0.52
0.49
0.53
0.57

19
0.59
0.52
0.49
0.53
0.57

20 فاكثر
0.58
0.52
0.49
0.53
0.57


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 أكتوبر 2006)

سوف ارفق لكم الجداول ثانية

للعلم الموضوع منقول من لائحة المهندسين المعماريين المصريين 

وهذه الائحة توجد علي الموقع التالي 

http://www.eea.org.eg/mzawla_handsa_memarea/Y2.htm


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 أكتوبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك جودي مجدي الحسيني
اعتقد ان الجميع كانوا في أشد الحاجة الي تلك اللائحة ، واتمني ان يلتزم المالك بها اولا


----------



## salahlafi (13 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع و انشاء الله يكون من ضمن اعمالك الصالحة و في اطار العلم الذي يتفع به


----------



## Alinajeeb (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور الف الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 أبريل 2009)

-- بارك الله فيكي --


----------



## ahmed_d (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا.......


----------

